# Gloom/Witch Oil and the Planes (spoilers)



## Colmarr (Nov 2, 2011)

Having finished my readthrough of Dying Skyseer, I'm not quite clear on the nature of the planes in Zeitgeist. Specifically, there's a lot of mention in the adventure of people being half in the Bleak Gate.

That's different to what IMO is "normal" planar travel in D&D, where you're on the material plane and then BAM you're in Carceri. How exactly is being half in another plane supposed to work?

On a slightly less perplexing note, the oil with souls in it is referred to as Gloom Oil in Island at the Axis of the World, and as Witch Oil in Dying Skyseer. Are they the same thing? Personally I prefer the former name.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 2, 2011)

Witchoil and gloom oil are the same things. I decided I preferred witchoil, so I switched it, but hey, some people call elevators lifts, so do as you will.

Even in normal D&D, some planes overlap. The basic terrain of, say, the Shadowfell is the same as the Material Plane. Ditto the Bleak Gate and the main reality in ZEITGEIST. So theoretically one could physically exist in one plane, yet magically be able to interact with the parallel reality by sort of existing in two planes at once.

For non-parallel planes, you couldn't do that. If somehow you manage to go to the plane of fire, it's completely different from the landscape of the real world.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 2, 2011)

... wow, just like the Light/Dark World in "A Link to the Past"?  

Lol imagine playing that game existing in both worlds at the same time...


----------

